
Show HN: Tensorflow.jsx – The React.js Machine Learning API You Never Asked For - mikeshi42
https://github.com/ModelDepot/tfjsx
======
mikeshi42
Spawned from a conversation with a front-end dev friend, I thought a bad idea
would involve letting you define your ML models using React.js. Of course with
such a bad idea, I had to make it into reality.

I was honestly surprised that 1. this could be pulled off in React in a
_reasonable_ way. and 2. that the API actually looks okay. It's nowhere near
as powerful as raw Tensorflow.js, but the syntax is aesthetically pleasing +
out of the box visualizations is incredibly useful.

Check out a live sandbox here:
[https://codesandbox.io/s/github/ModelDepot/tfjsx-
demo/tree/m...](https://codesandbox.io/s/github/ModelDepot/tfjsx-
demo/tree/master/?module=%2Fsrc%2Findex.js&moduleview=1)

